# First time ever..



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cute shots, like how the goldens are in the middle. Lil Charlie is cute, he looks so happy.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, those are very sweet pictures! They are all looking at the camera too, good job!  They're all so cute!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wonderful picture! They love their mommy!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pics, the kind you need to get printed as keepsakes.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Heidi's Crew*

Awwww, how cute! Now you can update your siggy with all of them in one pic!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Awwww, how cute! Now you can update your siggy with all of them in one pic!


LOL..working on it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of the gang. I love that happy smile on old Charlies face. Glad to see he made it up to get his pictures taken with the rest of the gang.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is an accompishment!!

Sadie looks like she's obeying sit/stay --- but has much better things to do


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW !
No Bribery ? ...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

No snacks at all they just posed for me this time...LOL
They where pretty tiered from their walk, maybe that's the time to take a picture..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> Cute pics, the kind you need to get printed as keepsakes.


 
I know this might be the last of Charlie in the group!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I have a hard time getting two to look at the camera. Four is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great shots of the gang. I love that happy smile on old Charlies face. Glad to see he made it up to get his pictures taken with the rest of the gang.


It does take a lot for him to get up and join the fun..LOL


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

Great pics...Charlie cracks me up...his goofy grin and all! you got some handsome dogs there!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

boomers mom said:


> Great pics...Charlie cracks me up...his goofy grin and all! you got some handsome dogs there!


Thanks, yes he's a goofy boy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Fun pic! Charlie reminds me of Jabba the Hut the way he's sitting there!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What's funny is that Jack has the same expression on his face in all the shots, while all three of the others have moved one direction or another in every shot!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Now THAT is a gorgeous sight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> What's funny is that Jack has the same expression on his face in all the shots, while all three of the others have moved one direction or another in every shot!


Now that's funny, didn't even realize that. Jack is my good boy! LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THat first one is a winner tho I do like what you did with the last one. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> THat first one is a winner tho I do like what you did with the last one. LOL


 
LOL thanks Hooch, had to turn it into a Halloween picture


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures of the gang. Little Charlie is the cutest little guy and still happy as ever. Give all the kids a big hug from the SS and love your new signature picture. I wish I could get all three of mine in the same picture.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pic but Miss Sadie looks like she has better places to be!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow! Great shot! I have a hard time getting 2 in a shot together. lol .


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Go on with your big bad self Charlie. You look so happy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great group pic!! 

Ol Charlie is the only one smiling in all of the pictures.
Now you just need to work on Sadie's smile


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Great group pic!!
> 
> Ol Charlie is the only one smiling in all of the pictures.
> Now you just need to work on Sadie's smile


Sadie is a very serious dog, she never smiles...LOL, j/k


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a great foursome you have there!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Sadie is a very serious dog, she never smiles...LOL, j/k


I really knew she could do it!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I really knew she could do it!


LOL, she is a happy girl!


----------

